# Star Wars - The Hype - I'm a saddo



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok I loved 4,5,6 hated 1 and 2 but didn't mind(ish) 3....

Caught up in the hype went off to see the new film at 5pm with my ol mucker NeilC yesterday

LOVED IT.....STUNNING....SUPERB.....GUSH..GUSH..

Anyone else ?

(no spoilers please)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never seen any of them so decided it was time to catch up. Have bought Trilogy DVDs of 4,5&6 and 1,2&3 to watch over Christmas. Will see how that goes and take it from there.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OeTT said:


> I've never seen any of them so decided it was time to catch up. Have bought Trilogy DVDs of 4,5&6 and 1,2&3 to watch over Christmas. Will see how that goes and take it from there.


Always thought you were were a wee bit strange :wink:

PS Throw 1,2,3 DVD in bin


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Each to their own. No doubt I will watch it at some time and will enjoy it but do not feel caught up in the hype. In some ways that puts me off.
Must dig out that VHS box set some time .... ah! but what can I play them on now?


----------



## Leesey (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it but I will be waiting till its out on blu ray. (Just cos I'm tight!)
Some friends are seeing it this weekend so no doubt I will hear about it on Monday.

Jon


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been with my wife 15 years and we've been to the cinema once. That was to see Kick Ass the night before we flew to Boston on our 9th anniversary.
We've got a big telly, sound system and we generally make a deal about films.

Making the effort, driving to rye and seeing it in a 90 seater in rye.

Excited doesn't cut it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You have to see this film on a cinema screen big TV won't be the same......


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw it last night and loved it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Went to see it yesterday and thought it was very good.

I didn't think Adam Driver was the right person to play Kylo Ren though, he just didn't look bad enough with his mask off IMO.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

fut1a said:


> Went to see it yesterday and thought it was very good.
> 
> I didn't think Adam Driver was the right person to play Kylo Ren though, he just didn't look bad enough with his mask off IMO.


Agreed


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

The best one out of the Star Wars films if you ask me. 
Normally i feel let down by the over hyped films but this one truly delivered on all fronts.
totally amazing!


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Saw 456 when young and loved them. Turned right off by 1 & 2 but 3 was back on the mark. Saving 7 for New Years day with the kids so I can 'force' them watch the older ones over Christmas.

(I'm so sad)!

:roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It was OK.

Not much original material in the plot though...


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

There are no 1,2 and 3.
Saturday didn't happen, the staff bash was far too heavy.
Maybe we'll get there Christmas eve


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

One word

AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> You have to see this film.......................................


Uhm?
No.
No I don't! 

crawls back under stone


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bad monkey.......


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Saw it at 12:01 am on the opening day with my 12 year old son (Coz I'm one of those cool dads  ) - going back to watch it again with the wife tomorrow as it's a "must see" cinema film.


----------



## scarface_uk (Jul 6, 2015)

For me obviously EPs 4, 5, 6 were epic and classics, EP1 wasn't great although the special effects were decent, EP2 slightly better but jar jar binks ruined it, again special effects were good, EP3 great film, story arc completed and loved when darth vadar puts on the mask, was a real moment in the cinema when he did that!

EP7, good film, loved the nostalgia, old characters coming back, comedy levels, special effects and story were all great, but felt it wasn't as 'epic' as I thought it would have been and considering it took 3 films to destroy the death star in the original films, taking only 1 film to do the same here wasn't great. Agree Ben Solo should have been played by someone else, or least had some sort of scar on his face, scene on the bridge was great though!

Roll on 2017 for EP8 and 2018 for EP9


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

scarface_uk said:


> For me obviously EPs 4, 5, 6 were epic and classics, EP1 wasn't great although the special effects were decent, EP2 slightly better but jar jar binks ruined it, again special effects were good, EP3 great film, story arc completed and loved when darth vadar puts on the mask, was a real moment in the cinema when he did that!
> 
> EP7, good film, loved the nostalgia, old characters coming back, comedy levels, special effects and story were all great, but felt it wasn't as 'epic' as I thought it would have been and considering it took 3 films to destroy the death star in the original films, taking only 1 film to do the same here wasn't great. Agree Ben Solo should have been played by someone else, or least had some sort of scar on his face, scene on the bridge was great though!
> 
> Roll on 2017 for EP8 and 2018 for EP9


I went to see it finally on Sunday, and said exactly the same thing to my wife. Don't get me wrong, I loved it for the same reasons you mention, but it was just missing something, or maybe it all just happened to quick. The start and middle of the film were great, but then it was just 'Return of the Jedi' at the end.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

Finally seen the new film loved it. I am not too sure how the next instalment will be set 10 years before a new hope but looking forward to no.9 find out more about Rye. Jes bit more into it than I thought lol
Ps recommend seeing it in 3D excellent


----------

